# top, interior, and AC mods to keep cool



## Gator67 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm having my 67 convertible restored. I'm returning the car back to its original color which is linden green--which I happen to like--but I'm thinking about making a couple changes in the interest of my comfort when I drive here in sunny Florida. 

Although the correct interior and top are both black, I'm considering going with a parchment interior and white top to cool down the interior. Any opinions about how much this will actually help? 

Also, from an asthetics standpoint, I'm not sure whether the parchment/white would look better than black/black with linden green. I can find lots of photos of linden green with black/black, but not linden green with parchment/white combo. Anyone with photos or link? 

It's a non-AC car, and I'm thinking of adding a quality aftermarket AC unit into the build. My concern here is whether the switch will hurt its desirability and value in the collector's market. Same concern about chaning the colors of the interior and top. I don't plan on selling the car any time soon, but it's a numbers matching WS, 4-speed car and I don't want to ruin it. Thoughts?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Sounds like you have all the right ideas, to me. Parchment interior and black interior were the only two options in '67 for Linden Green, which I also like a lot. I saw a Linden green '67 on ebay a while back, and it had the Parchment interior and looked great. I put a parchment interior in my '67 ragtop about 17 years ago, and I love it. Black seats in a ragtop like yours can be HOT with the tip down. Besides, with the parchment interior, you'll be able to keep the black dash, steering wheel/column, and carpets....that's correct for a parchment interior. you'll just need seat covers and door panels to make the change. A white top? Yes, definately. Aftermarket a/c set-ups these days like Vintage Air are effective and don't really hack up the car on the install. They are removable fairly easlily for return to stock. If I had your ride, I would do what you're planning....sounds good to me! Also, I would add Dynamat or some other hi-tech insulator under the carpet to keep the engine and exhaust heat out of the interior. Also keeps road noise down. Keep us posted!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a for sale listing from last year for a linden with white top and parchment interior. Try emailing him thru the forum and see if he will send you pictures;

http://www.gtoforum.com/f13/1967-gto-convertible-sale-mint-17975/


----------



## Gator67 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for your thoughts guys. I already tried emailing the person who listed the car on the forum, but the email came back undelivered. I can't believe that finding a photo with this particular combo would be all that difficult. This made me think about how rare different color combinations might be. 

So, I started hunting on the web looking at production numbers for 67 GTOs, but I couldn't find breakdowns beyond body style, engine, and transmission. I did find body style X engine, and engine X transmission, but not anything more specific beyond this with color combinations. Is there a resource where I can go to get information about specific color combinations, or even combinations of other features. For example, convertible X engine X transmission or convertible X engine X transmission X color X interior color X ...?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Do exactly what you are thinking and to heck with the resale. It may even help it to have the Parchment instead of Black. I'm changing my Black to Parchment in a Gulf Turquoise 67...:cool


----------



## Gator67 (Jun 17, 2009)

I suspect the aftermarket AC would look better if, rather than mounting the side vents beneath the left and right sides of the dash, round holes were cut into the dash for the round vents like in factory AC cars. The problem is that this involves hacking up the dash, and I'm not sure it would be worth it. What would be involved in replacing the dash if someone ever wanted to bring the car back to its factory stock form? I looked for this piece of the dash on-line, but I didn't find anything. Is this piece available or reproduced anywhere?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Don't even THINK about cutting up the dash. It is a more or less permanent part of your car. It will also permantly lower the value. Yeah, it can be welded back together and bondo'd, but you could look behind it and still tell. If you go aftermarket AC, just use the vents they supply, or go to a boneyard or online and get some chrome, underdash vents from an earlier car that look more period. Ones from a '64--''66 Chrysler Imperial would look fine. I've seen the aftermarket venting, and it really is not very intrusive....when people check out the car, most don't even notice it.


----------

